# انا خريج جديد من قسم بترول



## mimigogo (29 يونيو 2006)

كنت اريد ان اعرف الشركات المصرية والاجنبية العاملة في مجال البترول والمرتبات التي تعطيها للمهندسين


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 يونيو 2006)

توجه فورا للرابط التالي لعل وعسى أن تجد ما تريد:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14900&highlight=%DA%E4%C7%E6%ED%E4-+%D4%D1%DF%C7%CA+%C7%E1%C8%CA%D1%E6%E1


----------



## mistek (5 يوليو 2006)

*شركه بترول*



mimigogo قال:


> كنت اريد ان اعرف الشركات المصرية والاجنبية العاملة في مجال البترول والمرتبات التي تعطيها للمهندسين


خليها مستوره ياباشا لان العمليه مش وردي


----------



## koki (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اسال mimigogo من اي بلد؟


----------



## zakrea (14 أغسطس 2006)

*تحية معطرة بالورد والفل*

تحية الى اخى المهندس اولا الف مبروك على التخرج من قسم هندسة البترول اتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء واخوات اخوك فى الله محمد احمد زكريا مهندس بترول دفعة 2004 مصري الجنسية اعمل فى مجال workoverاتمنى لو حصلت على فرصة اتصل بي اتصل وده رقمي و*****ي ماشى
0121905215
zakrea2002*********** 
وشكرا ليك وبالتوفيق


----------



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

يا عم صلي علي النبي


----------



## محمود على أحمد (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أخوكم محمود على مهندس بترول حفر وانتاج السويس 2006أبحث عن عمل أرغب فى مواصلتكم رقم تليفونى 0108885737


----------



## yasser505 (7 يوليو 2007)

مبروك التخرج وعقبالي


----------



## تروتا (11 يوليو 2007)

مبروك التخرج وان شاء الله تفرج وعقبال كل طلبة النفط


----------



## محمد رشاد2 (24 يوليو 2007)

أخوكم محمد رشاد تكرير البترول السويس 2005أبحث عن عمل أرغب فى مواصلتكم رقم تليفونى 0102766021


----------



## سعد على على احمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا معاك وخلى الطابق مستور


----------



## علاء احمد شريف (5 أغسطس 2007)

ونبي اسألى معاك عن دورة لحام فى الاكادمية البحرية


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الشغل فى مجال البترول ممكن يكون و ممكن يكون وحش حسب حبك للصحرا أو حبك للفلوس


----------



## Aisha mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك التخرج وعقبال كل الطلبه ان شالله
والله يوفقك


----------

